# Case Study Java



## unknown (24. Okt 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Ich weiss nicht, ob dies der richtige Ort für diesen Thread ist, allerdings habe ich keinen besseren gefunden.

Es geht darum, dass ich mich bald bei einer Firma vorstellen darf. Man hat schon angekündigt, dass es eine Fallstudie bezüglich einer hypothetischen Firma geben wird, bei der ein Geschäftsprozess nicht optimal läuft. 

Ich hätte dann insgesamt 60 min Zeit um meine Lösung dafür zu präsentieren. Bei der Lösung müsste ich dann auch programmieren.

Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:
Ich kann mir so eine Fallstudie nicht vorstellen. Wie kann man innerhalb von einer Stunde eine Applikation für ein Unternehmen entwickeln? Normalerweise müsste man doch zunächst mit der Analyse etc. anfangen.

Kennt ihr Websites mit solchen Beispielen aus der Praxis? Oder könnte mir jemand das ganze etwas genauer erklären?


----------



## JavaMeister (24. Okt 2014)

Ja, das Leben ist kein Ponny-Hof.

Normalerweise ist das so, dass man sich als obsoluter Arbeitsanfänger ersmal bei Firmen bewirbt in denen man nicht arbeiten will. Hier kannst du dann entsprechend Erfahrung beim Bewerbungsprozess sammeln. 

Für diese Aufgabe würde ich sagen, dass du das OOA aus dem FF können musst. Das darf maximal 15 20 Minuten dauern. Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass das en mega komplizierter Prozess sein wird. Ggf. wirst du deine Lösung anhand vorhandener Elemente einfügen müssen. Programmieren musst du sicherlich auf dem Papier. Das nimmt natürlich zeit in Anspruch. Du solltest also die Grundstrukturen der gewünschten SPrache auch gut können.

Die Lösung wird vermutlich trivial sein. Jedoch sollte man sie nicht unterschätzen und hier ist nun die Schwierigkeit: Ich persönlich wüde bei so einem Test sehen wollen: Wie sieht die Kreativität aus. Wie wird das Problem angegangen. Fängst du Chaotisch an zu programmieren, weil die Lösung trivial ist? Hast du gelernt, wie ein SW Anpassungs Prozess von statten geht? 

Also in 60 Minuten wird das nicht viel sein. Aber sicher genung, um ordentlich Stress zu produzieren. Wenn du das noch nie gemacht hast und keine Berufserfahrung hast, dann wird das bestimmt witzig  - Einfach ruhig bleiben aber auf keinen Fall letargisch. 

In unserem Assessment hast du 3? Stunden zeit für eine OOA einer umfangreicheren Anwendung. Anschließend wird man vom Vorstand dazu befragt ^^.


----------

